# Deer hotdish



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Found this on a website, I have never tried it but I will be defrosting some venison tonight to give it a try.









8 eggs
2 lbs of hash browns
1 red bell pepper
1 large onion
1 lb of ground venison
3 cloves of garlic
2 ½ cups of cheddar cheese
1 cup of milk
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Fry hash browns with red bell pepper and onion until brown.
3. Grease a casserole dish with butter and line with the cooked hash browns.
4. Cook venison and garlic until done (you can use the same pan if you don't like dishes!).
5. Sprinkle ½ cup of the cheddar cheese on top of the hash browns.
6. Put the cooked venison on top of that.
7. Beat the 8 eggs and 1 cup of milk with salt and pepper. Pour mixture over venison.
8. Top with remaining 2 cups of cheese.
9. Bake for 45 - 50 minutes.


----------

